# -



## jw (Jun 11, 2006)

-


----------



## turmeric (Jun 11, 2006)

I rarely see them animated, don't know why. You say it's a browser setting?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 11, 2006)

Some are working for me  but some aren't.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 11, 2006)

I use Firefox. Sometimes the banana works sometimes not. Right now everything on the short list is workin.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 11, 2006)

I can't tell any difference in speed; just got tired of IE. I like the tab window feature in Firefox.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> Is the banana workin' for ya, Andrew?



Nope! My banana is just standing still!


----------



## turmeric (Jun 11, 2006)

What is IE? I'm just using Windows XP and can't find Tools in the Internet.

Nevermind.

[Edited on 6-12-2006 by turmeric]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by joshua_
> ...




Might want to re-phrase that.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...


----------

